# Maxtreme Pharma? Pharmaswiss(jelfa)? body research co.?



## BiologicalChemist (Jul 10, 2015)

Has anyone heard of or used these labs? Any good? ...Maxtreme has a website they seem legit and make amps etc. ...I'm interested in the omnadren 250 by pharmaswiss..I believe they used to be jelfa but unsure if they're legit anymore? ...never heard of body research co. Either but they also seem legit.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 10, 2015)

Never heard of em


----------



## Franklin Yeti (Jul 10, 2015)

Same here, never heard of them.  That doesn't day much though.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jul 11, 2015)

Body Rersearch is a Thai distrubutor of various gear, AFAIK a few orals (Dbol, Winny) and some oils.
They are only distrubutors so the quality of their products depends on the manufacturers.
Typically they used March Pharmaceuticals to make their Dbol, but their partnership ended and BR is now still selling Dbol but it's a knock off from the original March product, not nearly as good.
Same thing for their test Cyp and Prop, they used to have manufactured by TP Lab, but it is over and although TP is still using the same packaging their distributor is now Meridian.
So beware of what you get from them.


----------

